# Northbound in the Gulf Stream on AVEMAR



## SailingAvemar (12 mo ago)

I decided not to get a GoPro and instead I am playing with the Insta360 camera. Here's a photo I took single-handing SV Avemar from Saint Augustine, FL on my way to Beaufort, NC last week.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like you could use some more wind! At least it's a good thing the current's with you.


----------



## SailingAvemar (12 mo ago)

paulk said:


> Looks like you could use some more wind! At least it's a good thing the current's with you.


It was 6-8 knots of wind from the WSW that day. I was in the Gulf Stream the night before which was great but I turned north too soon and sailed right out of current, never getting far enough East again to really get a good push. Still a nice calm ride. I flew the chute from 11 am until about sunset that day and then the wind died for about 6 hours and picked up from the South around 2 AM and was good for the rest of the trip.

The night before was fun!


----------



## aletheatiller (7 mo ago)

Very handsome photo!


----------



## Gagadano (7 mo ago)

Very nice and colorful photos!


----------

